
Why Atlassian will be a $50+ billion company in 10 years - andygcook
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/18/why-atlassian-will-be-a-50-billion-company-in-10-years/
======
sharemywin
be curious as to it's market penetration. using salesforce.com's as a
comparable is fine but do they have similar market sizes and was
salesforce.com's market penetration about the same?

~~~
gaunwise
salesforces's market is much bigger IMHO

